# Allergies - 1 year old Female



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Thought I would post this more for my sanity than anything but maybe it will help someone else in a search sometime. 

1 yr old female: Kona
Food : up to year Eukanuba Naturally wild; after year ORIJEN
First reaction: Borderline anaph. shock with a sting in the summer (6 months old)
Second: quarter size, almond shaped full body bumps/hives break out / itching etc. (7 months old)
Third: xmas week; hives on muzzle for four days, then hives on ears. Localized only to muzzle and face. Biting ankles, gas, and biting tail (year old)
She's on no medication regularly.

We finally took Kona in xmas week to vet dermatologist. Were told what we had already researched. Most times its a food/diet issue. 
She was treated for a skin fungus just in case. 
Vet moved her from Benadryl (which we use to treat when these things happen to : Hydroxyzine (Atarax)
She responds well to this - it brought the muzzle hives down and itchying ceased. Twice daily 50mg
Moved to specific food from VCA vet: dry duck/potato by Royal Canin. Lots of shedding.

What we think: I think she's got an allergy to some specific food item, either chicken or beef or something very common. Maybe even white fish. I also think that too much protein was a culprit here to ; not all v's suffer but I think given the bee sting and how bad she reacted, her immune/antihistamine response is more sensitive and thus the protein throwing her off. I just wanted to give her a good coat and calories since we do so much each day. Guaranteed analysis of Orijen is 40% protein compared to Royal Canin which is like 8%. Still trying to stay grain free through the process as that tends to also be a top allergan. 

Moving to the new food has helped last few days. We'll see how it goes. Less gas, less #2 each day, more firm and no hives 
We are doing an elimination diet - adding one new food to see if she reacts. Have to wait 8 weeks however. 

We received the list of "allergic prone" foods. I was surprised yogurt was on there, which we treat her with. So no more dairy...PB is ok though so we're going back to all natural pb. Beef was noted as first, then soy, then tie btw eggs and chicken. 
Soy was brought up : recent study shows several brands that claim zero soy, soy was actually found. This includes science diet and the regular culprits. Royal Canin and Wellness were not tested. 

We've switched to carrots as treats. She likes them and I think this helpw with the stool as well.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going to attempt the PREY diet....wish me luck!!!!

good luck to you and your puppy!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We also manage food allergies and depending on what you find grain free dry food may be darn near impossible. That said we switched to wellness simple solutions. Dozer LOOOOVES it. He never drooled over a dry food until I bought that one, almost like he knew he was allergic to the others. It is one protein with rice and made in the US and comes in duck, lamb or salmon. They also have canned. Just an FYI as I spent many hours researching foods and amazon will ship the large bag for free and has the best price (compared to my local options). Best of luck!


----------

